

Spot the Fake – App Store Counterfeits  - Mazer23
http://pixiteapps.com/blog/spot-fake/

======
cstrat
It really bothers me that this happens and a harder stance isn't taken. The
poor end users who are duped into buying something sub-par, the poor
developers who put time and effort into their app only to lose a customer to
the fake.

Considering the App store is actually TERRIBLE to search, I can see why it is
so easy to confuse people.

Honestly, I would love it if Apple actually sued those dodgy app developers
for all the money they collected - and then some.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
The App store isn't merely TERRIBLE to search, it's far, far worse than that.
Someone at Apple should be embarrassed. Actually, someone at Apple should be
shot for that abomination, but, alas, that sort of punishment is generally
frowned upon in today's world.

But I don't think it's possible for Apple to sue dodgy app developers. I think
(correct me if I'm wrong) that it only costs $100 to become a developer. So
it's probably relatively easy for a scammer to create a fictitious entity. And
even if it's not fictitious, can you realistically see Apple succeeding in a
lawsuit against someone located in Russia or Ukraine?

I'm frankly surprised that there aren't more rip-off or malicious apps in the
app store.

